# bretonnian pegasus riders



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

hey all i was looking throught my bretonnian army book looking to write a new army up and i thought a lord on a royal pegasus with a unit of pegasus knights , but then i read the FAQ and i saw this 

Q. Can a character riding a Royal Pegasus join a unit of Pegasus
Knights? (p55)
A. No.

to me this seems rather silly?:ireful2:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

that does indeed seem rather irritating. could you not just use the knights as a screen for him, although that idea is the skaven in me talking


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

you could do, but i love the idea of a bretonnian lord at the spear tip of an attack , and not being cowdly hiding behind his men till the right time :shok:


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

yeah that is a problem really, to be honest if you are using this list in a friendly battle then just have a word with your opponant if it were me i would let you do so since its in the spirit of the army and to be honest i can easily imagine the flying charge with the lord/paladin obviously taking the lead..


----------

